# قسم جديد... قسم الجوالات



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*قسم جديد... قسم الجوالات*

كالعادة, ها نحن بفكرة جديدة و قسم جديد ينفع المستخدم المسيحي بالدرجة الاولى

تمت الموافقة على فتح القسم الجديد بعد مناقشة حادة في الموضوع التالي:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5576

القسم الجديد هو :

قسم الجوالات

هذا القسم خاص بأمور و برامج الهاتف النقال, من برامج للمستخدم المسيحي, كالكتاب المقدس و غيرها من البرامج المفيدة

الاخت ديانا و الاخ مايكل سيبدون الدور الامثل و الرئيسي للقسم, لذلك تم تعيين الاخ مايكل كمشرف على القسم لكون القسم الجديد هو قسم فرعي من منتدى البرامج و ايضا للبرامج العديدة التي قد قدمها مسبقا الخاصة بالهاتف المحمول

بالنسبة للاخت ديانا, سوف يتم اضافتها كمشرفة للقسم لو احبت الاشراف بعد اثبات جدارتها لانها وعدت بكمية من الرسائل و الامور الاخرى المتعلقة بالهاتف النقال

هذا و نحن نتمنى ان يكون القسم الجديد سبب بركة للمستخدم اذ يفيده في تصفح الكتاب المقدس من خلال جواله و بعض المميزات الاخرى

سلام و نعمة


----------



## artamisss (1 يونيو 2006)

احم احم:blush2:   الواحد الحقيقه  خجلان  جدا من  نفسه  امام هذا الشرف الكبير   وبجد ا نا  مكسووووووفه  جدا  ان الفكرة اتنفذت بسرعه  ومبسوطه برضه

اما  حكايه الاشراف  فانا  اقدر  تبجيلك  لي وترشيحك للدور  الصعب ده   ويسعدنى  ويشرفنى  انى اكون مشرفه مع اخويا مايكل  لكن فى النهايه دة منتداه  والركن بتاعه  وانا  يكيفينى اكون  عضوة نشيطه فيه :flowers:   فهو اجدر منى  ولخبرته الاكبر منى  برضه يستحق يكون  المشرف الاول والاخير 


وشكرا  ياروك  وربنا  يحميك  وميرسى  لانك رشحتنى  للمنصب المبجل ده :big35: 



ومبروك  على القسم الجديد ومبروك لاخويا مايكل 30:​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 يونيو 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*فكره جميله طحن يا استاذ روك خليها علي الله والي الامام *


----------



## Michael (1 يونيو 2006)

اية الحلاوة دى يا روك بس

اشكرك جزيل الشكر بعد المناقشات الحادة التى تمت فى الموضوع

واشكرك على ان المنتدى دة فعلا هيكون قسم هايل جداجدا واعتقد كدة انوا راح يكون من انشط الاقسام فى منتدى التكنولوجيا

واشكر وارحب بوجود الاخت ديانا معايا فى القسم

شكرا لك روك على شرعة تلبيتك لاقتراحاتنا ومطالبنا

وربنا معاك ويباركك كمان وكمان

سلام ونعمة


----------



## artamisss (1 يونيو 2006)

خد يا مينا  اللى انت  عاوزة  ادام احتفظت بحقوق الطبع  والتوزيع هههههه
انا اللى  مالفه المثل ده على فكرة


----------



## blackguitar (1 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى يا ركروك على التجديد الدائم والمستمر ده *

*ومبروك لمايكل ولديانا ارتاميس على القسم وهما هيقدروا يديروه على اكمل وجه باذن ربنا ان شاء الله وربنا يساعدهم *


----------



## artamisss (1 يونيو 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> اية الحلاوة دى يا روك بس
> 
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر بعد المناقشات الحادة التى تمت فى الموضوع
> 
> ...




   انا  يكون لى  الشرف  انى  اشرف معاك يا مايكل 
 انا مستهلش   
 علشان دة  ركنك انت  افعل فيه ماتشاء   لكن انا قلت مجرد اقتراح  مش اكتر وانت فعلا  خبرتك اكتر منى بمراحل


----------



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*مبروك يا شباب على افتتاح قسم الجديد ده *
*ربنا يبارك عملكم*
*وشكرا يا روك وربنا معاكى يا دودو انتى وميكى*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2006)

*مبروووووك علي القسم الجديد

ومبروك لمايكل ودودو *


----------



## artamisss (3 يونيو 2006)

الله يبارك فيكو  يا جماعه 
ياجماعه  باركو  لمايكل  مش ليا انا  كنت  مجرد اقتراح لفكرة 
لكن  مايكل هو الاساس فى الاول وفى الاخر 

شكرا على محبتكو


----------



## My Rock (6 يونيو 2006)

*بما ان المنتدى نشط و فيه اقبال جيد, اعتقد انه يكون من الافضل جعله منتدى خاص و ليس فرعي و يمكن للمستقبل تقسيمه لبرامج او نغمات الخ....*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا ياجماعه على المنتدى الجميل دة واللي هاقدملكم فية حاجات كويسة جدا وبشكر روك انة استجاب لطلبي*


----------



## safnat_fa3nash007 (10 يونيو 2006)

*+++*

* دا مش وضع تحط فى اقترحات فى متتدى للاقترحات اتمنى تحط اقتراحك هناك والادمن يتناقش فيه *


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2006)

*مداخلتك و افكارك رائعة يا رامي, سيتم النظر فيها مثل ما وعدتك عن قريب جدا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 يونيو 2006)

*الف شكر ياورك*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

*تم وضع قسم الجوالات في منتدى خاص و ليس فرعي*

*بالنسبة للتقسميات التي طرحها الاخ رامي ستكون مستقبلا بعد امتلاء القسم بالمواضيع المختلفة التي يمكن جدولتها لاحقا*


----------

